# Spectrapure RODI systems - where did you buy yours from?



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

Can't seem to find a brick and mortar store that sells these locally in the GTA. Anybody know of any?


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I got mine from Reefsupplies.ca


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

canadianeh said:


> I got mine from Reefsupplies.ca


Nice...the unit I want qualifies for free shipping. Will look into ordering a one soon. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

zenster said:


> canadianeh said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine from Reefsupplies.ca
> ...


No problem. Ask for Ray. Very nice guy. Tell him Andre from Toronto referred you to him. You will get reward points that you can use for future purchase.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

+1 on reefsupplies. Bought my Spectrapure from them as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

